# UB Funkeys Error



## uschases (Oct 14, 2008)

UB Funkeys was a gift and will not install. I get the following:

Hardware driver installation failed! This may have been caused by:
1) The U.B. hub was disconnected during installation process;
2) The U.B. hub is not functioning properly
Please exit the U.B. Funkey Installer, reboot your computer and then launch the U.B. Funkey Installer again.
If you still have problems with the installation process please call 800-803-9611 for additional assistance.

Anyway, I made sure everything USB port wise was unplugged, rebooted, and tried again. Didn't work. Driver Patch won't work because U.B. Funkeys has to be instaqlled and it won't install. I'm unable to call Mattel during their hours, please help.


----------

